# little angel has angles



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes a real sweetheart. Six days and she will be welcomed into the family. We are hoping that she will be ready to go in the ring next spring. Its hard to judge shoulders from pic so cant wait to get my hands on her. We love her already and are delighted to be getting her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks like a champ to me- congrats!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie is going to think that shes the best thing since lamb chunks!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, do we have a name yet for that little cutie ????


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> hey, do we have a name yet for that little cutie ????


Our son wants to name her Milly after his current girlfriend. Im unsure about that, although the name and the girlfriend are really very sweet. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She's a beauty... congratulations!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> Our son wants to name her Milly after his current girlfriend. Im unsure about that, although the name and the girlfriend are really very sweet.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I think Milly would be just fine, but I'm pretty sure you'll be looking for a certain kind of name. I first thought Venus..............but nah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. I see a champion in her.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like a champion to me, what a sweet puppy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ooo-very pretty girl! Have you visited in person? When does she come home?

I don't know-Milly reminds me of Thoroughly Modern Milly with Mary Tyler Moore!


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

She's so stinkin' cute!! I really liked Noel when I heard it. I want to hold her fuzzy little butt!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful pup!! Congrats!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Shes a real sweetheart. Six days and she will be welcomed into the family. We are hoping that she will be ready to go in the ring next spring. Its hard to judge shoulders from pic so cant wait to get my hands on her. We love her already and are delighted to be getting her.


Judging from the pic, she has a beautiful front from the side view...absolutely lovely layback of shoulder and return of upper arm...let us know once you get your hands on her if the pic is true to life! She looks gorgeous!


----------

